# JMol -Applet Einbindung



## elochai (28. Jan 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin momentan dabei Jmol oder genauer gesagt JSmol auf einer Webseite(lokal mit xampp) einzubinden. Hoffentlich findet sich hier jemand, der sich damit auskennt  

Zum Problem:

Ich habe JSmol eingebunden wie es auf der wiki Seite steht.

Die Settings habe ich auch so übernommen, der js2 und java Ordner ist auf der Ebene meiner .js-Datei. Doch weder mit HTML5 und java als "use" funktioniert das Ganze. 
Bei der Nutzung von java kommt ein Fehlerpopup ohne konkreten Fehler und in der Konsole ist auch kein Fehler.
Bei HTML5 hängt er beim laden der ersten Datei...

Wäre super wenn mit jemand weiterhelfen kann!

Danke


----------

